# NEW Power King tractors still available!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a dealer in Minnesota that has a limited stock of NEW Power King tractors available. Plus he claims to have a lot of parts. Here is a link:

http://www.powerking.info/power_king_sales.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Now does anyone know if the newer gen PK's were as good as the early ones? I know the tin is changed, but the bones look diferent also.


----------

